# Cramping after transfer



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi Peter

I know you are really busy and sorry to bother you, I had my transfer on 14th and have had cramping ever since but today the cramping is really bad and I am scared I am losing my 2 frosties already, do you think that is the case or could it be the cyclogest and progynova, I am really scared as remember getting cramps around this time last time and that was a negative result.

Caroline xx


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi caroline

and woppa - I had transfer - natural FET with no drugs on 13th and have had cramps and back pains and bloating and all sorts with no drugs - drove Peter potty yesterday with daft questions (sorry PEter) and have decided I can't change anything and what will be will be and everything doesn't have to be bad news (SEE WOPPA!) so try and relax - sorry for treading on your toes Peter.
Take care
Love
Tracey
PS Woppa how is the morning sickness - hope to join soon!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Caroline,

Do not worry about these cramps unless they become unbearable in which case contact your clinic immediately. Aches and pains are to be expected.

Good luckl!

Peter



carolineholmes said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I know you are really busy and sorry to bother you, I had my transfer on 14th and have had cramping ever since but today the cramping is really bad and I am scared I am losing my 2 frosties already, do you think that is the case or could it be the cyclogest and progynova, I am really scared as remember getting cramps around this time last time and that was a negative result.
> 
> Caroline xx


----------



## carolineholmes (Nov 11, 2002)

Thank you Peter, Tracey and Elaine for putting my mind at ease, feel alot better about it now.

Caroline xx


----------

